# info on mk1 turbo...?



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have a mk1 rabbit gti with a 1.8L 8v engine.i want to add a lil more power so im gunna go turbo.does this list of parts sound decent?
-atp 8valve turbo manifold
-t3/t4 turbo internally gated at 7psi
-turbo feed line and return kit
-spearco fmic
-custom 2.5" IC piping
-greddy type rs bov
-custom made downpipe
-walbro 255 fuel pump

anything i am missing or is there anything you guys would suggest adding or changing?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: info on mk1 turbo...? (rabbidrabbit85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbidrabbit85* »_i have a mk1 rabbit gti with a 1.8L 8v engine.i want to add a lil more power so im gunna go turbo.does this list of parts sound decent?
-atp 8valve turbo manifold
-t3/t4 turbo internally gated at 7psi
-turbo feed line and return kit
-spearco fmic
-custom 2.5" IC piping
-greddy type rs bov
-custom made downpipe
-walbro 255 fuel pump
is this electronic injectors or we talking about mechanical CIS
anything i am missing or is there anything you guys would suggest adding or changing?


----------



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

to be honest i am unsure?how would i check that?im new to mk1's in general.i know its a canadian car.mk1 rabbit gti with a 1.8l 8v engine and 5 speed trans


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rabbidrabbit85)*

then is CIS...if you want better power convert it to EFI...but you CAN do it with the cis but its a bit less power and more playing around with the timing and fueling.
i drove a cis turbo for about a year at 7 psi


----------



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

i also am going to be getting a 1989 cabriolet with a 1.8liter in it....would that be cis or efi?also,is the 89 cabriolet a 8v or 16v?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rabbidrabbit85)*

cis motor








digi2 EFI motor (sorry only one i could find- no stock air box tho!)


----------



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks for the help....i appreciate it


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (rabbidrabbit85)*

Post in the cis tech forum.You can go megasquirt for cheap and be able to control fuel and spark or go 240 volvo turbo cis and keep it all old skool.What you have listed you would need some form of fuel enrichment and spark retard.Plus after driving with 7 psi you will want more so just do it once to handle more than 7psi of boost.


----------



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

is there anyway it could be a efi engine in there?because by looking at the pics..my engine looks more like the efi...not the cis


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (rabbidrabbit85)*

An 84 is pure CIS really no electronics to it as far as the injection goes.


----------



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

okay.thanks


----------



## rabbidrabbit85 (Aug 24, 2008)

hey guys,
just got off the phone with dubwerks in chicago and they suggested the major things i might need to get the turbo kit running properly are a wideband o2 sensor and maybe an extra injector system.does any company make a system that bolts in to add the extra injector?or how do i go about doing such a thing?thanks in advance for the help fellas


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rabbidrabbit85)*

i have 2 haltech 2nd injector setups here..200 each.(normally 480)
runs on rpm and vac. easy to set up.


----------

